

TH++(C++ tensor library), FBLuaLib (Torch / Lua components) - tudorb
https://www.facebook.com/Engineering/posts/10152495827632200

======
qmaxquique
I installed everything needed to test this in a terminal.com container,
including Torch, iPython, luaJIT and the libs (of course). Check it out at:
[https://terminal.com/tiny/3epyufPI5z](https://terminal.com/tiny/3epyufPI5z)

------
tudorb
For now, this requires LuaJIT 2.0+, Linux x86_64.

